# MY 2013 or 2014 for U.S. A3 Sedan



## BClear (Jun 18, 2010)

We've already seen the interior. We've already seen the MMI digital shots of the 3-door Sportback. The Sportback is supposedly going to debut at Geneva in March. 

Let us discuss and post evidence regarding whether we will see the sedan launched here in the U.S. as MY '13 or '14.


----------



## Rudy_S4 (Nov 10, 2011)

Let's hope MY 2012... 

Seeing as we haven't seen a spy shot yet of the sedan I think that's doubtful. 
Found out the Golf R's are sold out, and I was looking to buy this year. I would have preferred the Golf R center console but with the MQB sedan body, but can never win...


----------



## dmorrow (Jun 9, 2000)

Rudy_S4 said:


> Let's hope MY 2012...
> 
> Seeing as we haven't seen a spy shot yet of the sedan I think that's doubtful.
> Found out the Golf R's are sold out, and I was looking to buy this year. I would have preferred the Golf R center console but with the MQB sedan body, but can never win...


 Have you looked in the R area? The R is definately are not sold out. Maybe no one has one in stock around you?


----------



## Travis Grundke (May 26, 1999)

Rudy_S4 said:


> Let's hope MY 2012...
> 
> Seeing as we haven't seen a spy shot yet of the sedan I think that's doubtful.
> Found out the Golf R's are sold out, and I was looking to buy this year. I would have preferred the Golf R center console but with the MQB sedan body, but can never win...


 You should hop over the The Vortex and check out the discussion there. Here in Northeast Ohio several dealers are sitting on a handful of them. If you are able to wait, I'd give it a few months. The initial inventory hitting dealers is pre-sold, the second wave will hit in March-ish and then by summer chances are pretty good you'll see Rs sitting around looking for homes. 

Same happened for the MK IV and MK V.


----------



## Travis Grundke (May 26, 1999)

Rudy_S4 said:


> Let's hope MY 2012...


 The MQB A3s should be introduced in March at the Geneva Autoshow. The 3 door is for certain, but no word yet on whether the Sportback will be launched simultaneously. Expect Euro sales to being around June. 

As for us, best guess is that the sedan will begin sales in North America in spring, 2013, likely as a MY2014 vehicle.


----------



## BClear (Jun 18, 2010)

Travis Grundke said:


> Expect Euro sales to being around June.


 Where are you getting this?


----------



## BClear (Jun 18, 2010)

It's not going to be a MY 2012 as we are nearing the end this model year's production run already and the 3 door won't even debut until March. 

The president of Audi North America stated the A3 sedan would be launched as MY 2013, but with Audi/VW's recent record of launch delays, I'm not sure I can trust that. 

The head of Audi Design, Stefan Sielaff, stated that a new variant would be introduced almost every 5 months after the first introduction, though there is still some room for interpretation there. Does he mean 5 months between debuts, or sales starting, or from sales starting of one model to the debut of the next? Even best case scenario if his 5 month comment holds, the 3 door debuts in March, then if the sedan comes next, it debuts in August and sales start months later? The more I think about the timeline and their recent track record, the more I fear that it will really end up being a MY14


----------



## Rudy_S4 (Nov 10, 2011)

dmorrow said:


> Have you looked in the R area? The R is definately are not sold out. Maybe no one has one in stock around you?


 Sorry I am in Canada  Ontario. 

It's true likely other parts of Canada will have them, but VW Canada is only bringing in 500 for the year. None of the dealerships will cough up the ones they got for another dealership..for a bit anyway.


----------

